# عالم الفن > منتدى البث المباشر >  "قناة اربد الفضائية" الآن على قمر نايلسات

## هدوء عاصف

*تردد قناة اربد الفضائية على النايل سات ,  تردد قناة اربد على نيلسات تردد قناة اربد الفضائية على النايل سات , تردد  قناة اربد على نيلسات .  تردد قناة اربد على نايلسات . تردد قناة اربد على  نيل سات . قناة اربد الفضائية على النايل سات . تردد قناة اربد الفضائية  الأردنية الجديدة .
قناة اربد الفضائية . اربد . عروس الشمال . تردد تلفزيون اربد . محطة اربد الفضائية . تردد اربد الفضائية



قناة اجتماعية ترفيهية إعلامية
قناة تبث من اربد عروس الشمال تهتم بقضايا المواطنين وتوصل صوتهم الى الحقيقة 

10921
عامودي 
27500
*

----------


## إن الله يراك

يا سلام يا سلام على عرووووووووووووس الشماااااااااال هاد خبر حلو

----------


## (dodo)

جاري التنزيل ......

----------


## shams spring

*وهيييييي ~~~ شملت والنية اربد *  :Icon32:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*قناه نايس .. بكفي انها اردنيه


يعطيك العافيه هدوء.!!*

----------


## rand yanal

يسلموا هدوووء ..

----------

